# Paying for CBT instead of waiting for NHS



## BeInTheHereAndNow (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi,

I'm just after some advice basically, i've been away from work due to my anxiety and i've been referred for extensive (20+ sessions) of CBT via the NHS here in the UK. 

However the issue is that I have to wait for May for that to occur, today I went to see a private counselling service and I spoke to a guy there about the issues i've been having and i've set up an appointment for next week.

The only issue is that i'm currently on the lowest level of sick pay here in the UK so i'm worried at 50 pounds for each session that I won't be able to afford it.

I just wanted advice to if I should go ahead with these or if you think it's expensive for counselling in the UK and that I should wait until May? I've been told about a book by my GP so I could order that and read it.

The guy I spoke to today also mentioned that I may be able to get the company I work for to pay, has anyone else had experience of this?

Many thanks.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

50 POUNDS A SESSION?!

Just wait, the time goes quicker than you think it will. I'm currently in CBT (For depression, not anxiety) and it's very slow. I like it, but I've been doing it since November and I've only improved by a few babysteps. So you're going to be paying a lot of money in the beginning without much to show for it. 

Take advantage of the free health care system.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@BeInTheHereAndNow, I assume the NHS one is through secondary care? (your local community mental health team).

£50 per session probably isn't a vast amount for a decent therapist. It also may very well be _at least_ what the secondary care therapist you end up with charges for their private therapy. I did some snooping when I had my last assessment (and was chatting quite a lot to the therapist) and I she was very experienced. Her rates were def higher than £50 per session (nearer to £100 if memory serves), and she had multiple years of training as well as several years working as a psychiatric nurse before that. Just because its NHS doesn't mean it isn't a well qualified therapist . I suspect you don't actually need vast amounts of training to become a private therapist on the other hand.

Personally, I would wait and get the NHS one.

It is also £1k+ you will save, which isn't peanuts.


----------



## BeInTheHereAndNow (Jan 14, 2016)

Rixy said:


> 50 POUNDS A SESSION?!
> 
> Just wait, the time goes quicker than you think it will. I'm currently in CBT (For depression, not anxiety) and it's very slow. I like it, but I've been doing it since November and I've only improved by a few babysteps. So you're going to be paying a lot of money in the beginning without much to show for it.
> 
> Take advantage of the free health care system.





splendidbob said:


> @BeInTheHereAndNow, I assume the NHS one is through secondary care? (your local community mental health team).
> 
> £50 per session probably isn't a vast amount for a decent therapist. It also may very well be _at least_ what the secondary care therapist you end up with charges for their private therapy. I did some snooping when I had my last assessment (and was chatting quite a lot to the therapist) and I she was very experienced. Her rates were def higher than £50 per session (nearer to £100 if memory serves), and she had multiple years of training as well as several years working as a psychiatric nurse before that. Just because its NHS doesn't mean it isn't a well qualified therapist . I suspect you don't actually need vast amounts of training to become a private therapist on the other hand.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much to both of you for you're replies they mean a lot to me.

@Rixy:
Yes, i'm thinking this is the best approach to use the NHS since I paid into the system for so long but waiting until May is just too long for me when I feel like I need the treatment now.

Maybe I should just wait until May. But i'm a very proactive person and like to sort things out. I will phone again to see where I am on the waiting list soon.

@splendidbob:

Yes, it's through the local NHS system for treating anxiety via CBT sessions.

Yes £50 isn't a lot if the therapy is good, I've been honest with him and said that if we went ahead privately that I could only afford a few sessions with him.

My idea is basically to try and fill in the gap before the CBT via the NHS starts in May.

Regarding qualifications. The guy I chatted too seems pretty well qualified. Although looking at the website it doesn't say he has dealt with anxiety directly, it does however say he offers CBT. It says he is BACP Accredited.

It seems he is pretty well qualified but I can see what you mean.

Yeah, I will definitely still be having the CBT via the NHS too. I just thought this might fill the gap as a 4 month wait is just too long for me.

Finally, I wouldn't actually have 20 sessions privately maybe 1-4 or something to fill the gap between now and May when the NHS CBT treatment starts, yes £1k is a LOT of money. :wink2:


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

BeInTheHereAndNow said:


> Yes, it's through the local NHS system for treating anxiety via CBT sessions.
> 
> Yes £50 isn't a lot if the therapy is good, I've been honest with him and said that if we went ahead privately that I could only afford a few sessions with him.
> 
> ...


You should be able to get faster short term sessions (up to 6) via IAPT (http://www.nhs.uk/Service-Search/Psychological-therapies-(IAPT)/LocationSearch/10008) which is also free.

Typically there isn't even a waiting list for this. It wont be as good as the stuff offered by the NHS (and maybe not the private therapist), but it wont cost you anything.

I have had a therapist from this who managed to extend it up to 12 sessions.


----------



## BeInTheHereAndNow (Jan 14, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> You should be able to get faster short term sessions (up to 6) via IAPT (http://www.nhs.uk/Service-Search/Psychological-therapies-(IAPT)/LocationSearch/10008) which is also free.
> 
> Typically there isn't even a waiting list for this. It wont be as good as the stuff offered by the NHS (and maybe not the private therapist), but it wont cost you anything.
> 
> I have had a therapist from this who managed to extend it up to 12 sessions.


Thanks for the information. I'll look into that. :smile2:


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

No worries.


----------

